
Why It's Time to Reimagine How We Manage Everything - tortilla
http://www.bubblegeneration.com/2010/10/why-its-time-to-reimagine-how-we-manage.html
======
devmonk
'Hence, it's shifting to a new of principles for how we manage, well,
everything that are the real seeds of 21st century prosperity. No, we're not
totally sure what they are, with perfect certainty--but here's what's for
sure. Until we get serious about trying to discover them, struggling to master
them, building new institutions based on them--tomorrow's prosperity is going
to remain as elusive as mist.'

It was a good post until that. You can look at a long term view of the Dow,
etc. and see that the 90s really shook things up. So I agree, that shift to an
online world (not just commerce, stock trading, but communication) led to the
financial and cultural issues we have today, in part.

The problem is that the author supposes at this point that we need new ways to
manage, but we need _old_ ways to manage. The people of the world are not
getting the things done they did before, and are instead doing things they
never would have done before online. Years ago, I probably would have been
reading more books, taking classes, and getting the things done I needed to.
Instead, I'm wasting time online, and so are family members and friends. We
need to get back out there and use some common sense.

